# Along the Road



## natureman (Sep 10, 2016)

butterfly2 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice Mark


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2016)

Splendid shot!


----------



## natureman (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 20, 2016)

that a fantastic shot, photographing butterfly's is one of my favorite things they have such beautiful colors


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 23, 2016)

great shot! the colors are awesome


----------



## natureman (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------

